# Looking For Zine Contributions



## Apples (Nov 26, 2009)

I've always felt like everyone has something to share. Whether it be stories, poems, pictures, how-to guides, etc. There is a lack of zines in MD so my buddy and I are starting a zine based on freedom of speech (so people can talk about whatever they want) so there isn't really a central topic the zine will focus on. I'm a huge fan of the stories and pictures on this website so i was wondering if anyone wanted to contribute. If so, let me know.


----------



## Apples (Nov 26, 2009)

The goal is to allow every and anyone to share just about anything they'd want to share (of course some things wouldn't be included if very racist or homophobic etc). Some of it will be based on varied genres of music. The idea is to give out the zine (for free) at shows. A lot of this project is to help my buddy out who is majoring in graphic design but we both want it to turn into something regular because there are a lot of people who are interested in it.


----------



## Franny (Nov 27, 2009)

If you're interested in poetry, let me know. I have tons, just give me some idea of what kind/length you're interested in. I would like a copy if you print it though.


----------



## Apples (Nov 27, 2009)

Of course i'm interested and of course you'll get a copy. I'll hit you up in a few days when i get home and we start pulling everything together.


----------



## Franny (Nov 28, 2009)

If you want to I could distribute it here as well. There aren't any zines, or really much culture to speak of. I've got access to a copier.


----------



## Rash L (Nov 28, 2009)

I also have a copier, and would love to help distribute if you could send it over the interwebs


----------



## veggieguy12 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a few stories - none true, of course - about scam successes and daring adventures and mischievous achievements.
If you get a lot of submissions (and you might want to post on another forum or two if you want a lot of submissions), maybe you can give a couple themes to each issue. In that case, I'd contribute some tales on that theme.


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 28, 2009)

I have some essays on social commentary and poetry (sort of. more like flows)


----------



## Apples (Nov 29, 2009)

Franny/Rash: We'd love help with distro, and it will probably be accessible on the web, maybe blogspot. 

Veggieguy: Love some stories, as of right now the first (maybe first few) probably won't have much of a theme.

Heavens Fall: Would love some essays and poetry.

I should be home in the within the next week and we're going to be getting to work. Feel free to e-mail me (e-mail in contact info).


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 29, 2009)

well let me know when you need something and I'll send it along


----------



## Rash L (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah, I used to run a zine for a few years before I started really traveling... I still have the rough draft of an almost complete issue stored away in a folder, but havent really gotten myself to get back into all that mess, but I keep telling myself "someday".


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Dec 10, 2009)

Ha, just as I am posting a thread looking for zines.

I am interested in any sort of writing you might need. Just let me know.


----------



## hg14 (Jan 4, 2010)

hey I have some writings, rants, parts of stuff that I didn't complete. but i am gonna start a zine of lists and parts, but when I submit stuff to your project it'll be different/new so anyways check my sig. if you wanna contribute by posting your writings and etc then do it on the forum I created! register I made it easier for ppl


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 5, 2010)

i dont mean to hijack your thread/idea here, but i was just thinking it would be really cool if someone was willing to take it upon themselves to create a "Squat the Planet Zine" that would have the best stories, posts, and pictures from stp every few months (quarterly perhaps?) that could be given away for free at shows, infoshops, etc as a way of promoting the website and alternative travel as well. we could create a project section for it as well as post the zine (and any additional content people submit to it not already on stp) as a downloadable pdf from that section. ive seen a few other forums do this as a nice way to bridge the gap from online to real life...

im far too busy with the site as it is to do it myself, but it would be neat if someone wanted to put up the time to do something like that.


----------



## accidentprone (Jan 31, 2010)

i do an obnoxious amount of writing. if anyone needs a submission for just about any type of zine lemme know..chances are i have something that pertains to it.


----------

